# 2017 Free Agency



## e-monk

assumption: no long term contracts

needs: shooting

expectations: low


thought: Brandon Rush, lifetime .406 from behind the arc, played for Luke at GSW, played in GSW system, made 3.5m last season


----------



## Ballscientist

This idea is trash. Let's make something big. how about this? 

Deng/Ingram for George

If Lakers lose Paul George to Celtics or Cavs and Griffin leaves Clippers, I will start a thread like this:

"Clippers are completely dead, so are Lakers"


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

:laugh:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Magic said today that they're not looking to make a big free agent splash this year so it's probably gonna be a few 1 year deals with team options. I hope we make a run on a guy like Afflalo. Rush would be solid too. Ben McLemore is an intriguing free agent too. Young, super athletic and was supposed to be a very good shooter coming out of college although that didn't show much in Sacramento.


----------



## e-monk

further not fake news...

https://www.silverscreenandroll.com...-lakers-free-agency-news-rumors-magic-johnson


----------



## elcap15

So I have a question about contracts. Is it possible to totally front load a deal? Like can we offer Reddick a 2 year deal that pays him $25M in year 1 and $5M in year 2.

Is there something preventing this type of thing? Its a reverse poison pill. The way I see it, we have a lot of salary to "waste" this year but it would be nice if we could somehow make that us work for us more long term.


----------



## e-monk

you can pay less in the second year but not that significantly less


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Gerald Henderson was just waived. Wouldn't put him at the top of the list but certainly an option.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

> Among the FAs the Lakers called tonight: Iggy, Rondo & Ben McLemore


As per Ramona Shelburne 

Fine with Iggy and BMac. Hard pass on Rondo


----------



## e-monk

don't think Iggy is going anywhere but McLemore is interesting


----------



## e-monk

https://www.silverscreenandroll.com...ck-young-on-opening-night-stats-career-threes

another season of swaggyness? probably not...


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers waived Tarik Black


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Looks like Iggy cancelled his meeting with us. Looks like he's either going back to GS or to Rockets.


----------



## Jamel Irief

What was the point of waiving Tarik Black?


----------



## e-monk

I really like Black but he is what he is and they have a log jam at the 4/5 spots so this saves them money and opens a roster spot where maybe they can add another wing player?


----------



## Ballscientist

Jamel Irief said:


> What was the point of waiving Tarik Black?


It's a Magic story, not everything needs point.

He is Black, not A. C. *Green*, not Kwame *Brown*.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> I really like Black but he is what he is and they have a log jam at the 4/5 spots so this saves them money and opens a roster spot where maybe they can add another wing player?


They're going to invite over 20 players to training camp. Why not let 13 players beat him out and then cut him?


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> They're going to invite over 20 players to training camp. Why not let 13 players beat him out and then cut him?


because come Tuesday his 7m would have been guaranteed


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> because come Tuesday his 7m would have been guaranteed


That answer makes more sense. Thanks.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jamel Irief said:


> What was the point of waiving Tarik Black?


Lopez, Zubac, Randle, Nance, Ingram, Kuzma, and Bryant will soak up all the minutes at the 4-5 spots. Also gives us more caproom right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers meeting with Dion Waiters tonight. Also giving strong consideration to Rondo.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

McLemore is out. Waiters can be intriguing on a one year deal. Rondo doesn't fit what we're trying to do, but he'd be a solid tutor for Ball and he was praised for the way he mentored some of the younger players on the Bulls.


----------



## e-monk

let's not start try to talk ourselves into making sense of a Rondo signing before the fact - as long as it's a one year deal placeholder it's whatever...


----------



## MojoPin

I'd say no to Rondo. Too much attitude. They don't need that with the culture they're trying to build


----------



## Basel

Meeks just signed with the Wizards so that's another option that's gone away.


----------



## e-monk

Wizards got Meeks for peanuts too


----------



## Basel

Per Woj:

Free agent George Hill and reps are meeting with the Lakers today in Los Angeles, discussing a one-year deal, league sources tell ESPN.

I am all for that.


----------



## e-monk

a one year overpay for Hill might be alright - I like it better than the Rondo thing


----------



## Ballscientist

renounce rights to Nick Young first, otherwise it won't work. It seems that nobody else wants Hill.

Nick Young has 10.4 million cap hold.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hill would a be a great signing. Honestly thought he wasn't an option for us. His relationship with PG + us having his bird rights next year could prove to be invaluable.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hill would a be a great signing. Honestly thought he wasn't an option for us. His relationship with PG + us having his bird rights next year could prove to be invaluable.



Plus he would fit perfectly in the starting lineup alongside Ball.


----------



## e-monk

Ballscientist said:


> renounce rights to Nick Young first, otherwise it won't work. It seems that nobody else wants Hill.
> 
> Nick Young has 10.4 million cap hold.


Swaggy opted out, back to the lab with you dummy


----------



## Ballscientist

opt out is not related to renounce the right, Lakers can still sign Young.

Kings are likely to offer Gallinari or George Hill.

Offer Gallinari 4 yrs $100 million?

offer Hill 2 years $50 million?


----------



## Jamel Irief

Hill would be awesome! I wouldn't even call Ball and Hill a step down from Russel and Swagger. Lopez for Mozgov is a definite upgrade though, this means the roster is improved talent wise if we get hill.


----------



## e-monk

Ballscientist said:


> opt out is not related to renounce the right, Lakers can still sign Young.
> 
> Kings are likely to offer Gallinari or George Hill.
> 
> Offer Gallinari 4 yrs $100 million?
> 
> offer Hill 2 years $50 million?


you don't understand what you purport to be a scientist of - swaggy has no cap hold and you are a dolt


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> you don't understand what you purport to be a scientist of - swaggy has no cap hold and you are a dolt


You don't know how wrong you are. 

I once had a pimple on my scrotum and BS was quick to point out that it was an ingrown hair. He's a true scientist of balls if I ever met one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hill to the Queens.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hill to the Queens.



And ZBo. Kings suddenly making good moves.


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hill to the Queens.


3 years 57m, a little rich for our blood


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> And ZBo. Kings suddenly making good moves.


meh? I guess they have to spend their money somehow


----------



## Basel

e-monk said:


> meh? I guess they have to spend their money somehow



Solid group of young guys and vets.


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> Solid group of young guys and vets.


sure, I guess Willie Cauley-Stein is pretty decent and of course Buddy Hield is the next Steph Curry so they have that going for them


----------



## Uncle Drew

Please god, anyone but Rondo. I would rather have Ennis back starting next to Lonzo than Rondo.


----------



## Uncle Drew

__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/882324469926084608
Yes, even this over fucking Rajon Rondo. Though I'd prefer Waiters at this point. Beggers can't be choosers only offering one year deals. Is ATL by chance interested in one of our 12 PF's and Luol Deng??


----------



## e-monk

I can't imagine the Heat not giving Waiters a multi-year deal if they strike out on Heyward


----------



## e-monk

or possibly even they dont


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> Wizards got Meeks for peanuts too


Fitting because his head looks a bit like a peanut.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Crawford, Waiters, Ian Clark, CJ Miles, Tyreke Evans, Rondo. 

In that order. Wouldn't be pissed at us bringing in Rondo though. He's just not my first choice. We gotta also look at it from the perspective that whomever we sign can also be moved at the deadline if needed. Guys like Rondo, Waiters and Crawford could be valuable to a contending team needing veteran guard help. Perhaps we could snag an asset like we did with Lou.

Edit: Forgot about Arron Afflalo too. He gets put at the top of that list.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers kicking the tires on Rodney Stuckey


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Welp, there goes Waiters.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Celtics trying to dump, Crowder, Bradley and/or Smart to make room for Hayward. If I'm the Lakers I'm trying to get Bradley. He's expiring and he's probably the best defensive guard in the NBA.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Crawford, Waiters, Ian Clark, CJ Miles, Tyreke Evans, Rondo.
> 
> In that order. Wouldn't be pissed at us bringing in Rondo though. He's just not my first choice. We gotta also look at it from the perspective that whomever we sign can also be moved at the deadline if needed. Guys like Rondo, Waiters and Crawford could be valuable to a contending team needing veteran guard help. Perhaps we could snag an asset like we did with Lou.
> 
> Edit: Forgot about Arron Afflalo too. He gets put at the top of that list.


I'll pass on all of them but Crawford and Affalo. Would rather have a nobody youngin then journeymen and nobodies. Theres enough vets with Deng, Brewer and Lopez.


----------



## Ballscientist

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Celtics trying to dump, Crowder, Bradley and/or Smart to make room for Hayward. If I'm the Lakers I'm trying to get Bradley. He's expiring and he's probably the best defensive guard in the NBA.


Two teams have zero change to get anything from Danny Ainge: Lakers and Nets.

Why?

Think and think again!


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Jamel Irief said:


> I'll pass on all of them but Crawford and Affalo. Would rather have a nobody youngin then journeymen and nobodies. Theres enough vets with Deng, Brewer and Lopez.


Ian Clark is like 2 seconds older than Clarkson.


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ian Clark is like 2 seconds older than Clarkson.


and he's played in the system so might actually be a decent fit


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KCP renounced by Detroit. Might be an interesting target if he's willing to come for one year.


----------



## e-monk

word has it we were in the Avery Bradley conversation which would have been interesting - KCP's future cap hold could mean goodbye Julius if that's the way we go btw which suggests to me maybe they should have dangled him in the discussion because now more than ever Boston needs rebounding and the Bradley cap hold would have been half what KCP's hypothetical hold would be if they offer him the most they can in a 1 year deal and hope to keep him for the next season


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> word has it we were in the Avery Bradley conversation which would have been interesting - KCP's future cap hold could mean goodbye Julius if that's the way we go btw which suggests to me maybe they should have dangled him in the discussion because now more than ever Boston needs rebounding and the Bradley cap hold would have been half what KCP's hypothetical hold would be if they offer him the most they can in a 1 year deal and hope to keep him for the next season


I think Julius is gone next year anyways unless we dump Deng or Clarkson.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> I think Julius is gone next year anyways unless we dump Deng or Clarkson.


Which we probably would if we could.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> KCP renounced by Detroit. Might be an interesting target if he's willing to come for one year.


He turned down a huge extension offer from DET, so doubtful. But man, could we use him on both ends right now.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Crawford to wolves for 2 years, 8 mil. Looks like another case of an agent using the Lakers as leverage.


----------



## e-monk

always is


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I know this is way premature, but Kuzma is already a better shooter than Randle and Nance. If he can bring it defensively, Luke is gonna have tough choices to make with regards to PT at the 4. I suppose that will be be a good problem to have.


----------



## Ballscientist

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Crawford to wolves for 2 years, 8 mil. Looks like another case of an agent using the Lakers as leverage.


Lakers are the biggest loser ever in this year's free agent "leverage game".


----------



## e-monk

Ballscientist said:


> Lakers are the biggest loser ever in this year's free agent "leverage game".


silly scientist , agents say what agents say, meanwhile Pelinka and Magic haven't made a mistake yet


----------



## e-monk

Uncle Drew said:


> He turned down a huge extension offer from DET, so doubtful. But man, could we use him on both ends right now.


don't be surprised if our one year 17m is what he winds up with, cap space is dwindling around the league as signings are made and his options are fewer and fewer


----------



## Uncle Drew

e-monk said:


> don't be surprised if our one year 17m is what he winds up with, cap space is dwindling around the league as signings are made and his options are fewer and fewer


Nets still have the space, but more importantly will most likely to be willing to offer him the years and security that we won't. ATL has the space as well, though seems less likely they use their cap room on him.


----------



## e-monk

years is a thing for sure


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

There goes CJ Miles.


----------



## Ballscientist

Kentavious Caldwell-Pope could kill the Celtics picks next summer.

Both Nets and Lakers are interested in KCP.


----------



## Ballscientist

Why not trade for Jae Crowder?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Crowder has two more years remaining on his contract. Fucks with the 2018 cap space


----------



## e-monk

why do you bother?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Bored


----------



## elcap15

GIIIINNNNNOOOOOBBBBBBBLLLLLIIIIIIIIIII.

I think he would actually fit really well. Too bad he's not coming to LA


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers met with KCP and Rondo today.


----------



## e-monk

they're talking to KCP and Rondo


----------



## Uncle Drew

ATL just signed Dedmon, may push them out of KCP range. 

Looking like it will come down to us and the Nets for his services. 

Can Maginka convince him to take a gamble on the one year deal and try free agency again next year? Can also sell him on the idea that with some more cap clearing, we may even be able to re-sign him next year even if we get the big fish (or hopefully two).


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Ian Clark is like 2 seconds older than Clarkson.


I said journeymen and nobodies did I not?

You will forget Ian Clark is alive a week after he leaves GS. He can maybe come in here and put up 10 points a game in 25 minutes a night like Meeks did maybe, but he doesn't move the needle long term, doesn't teach anyone anything new. I certainly don't think he's better than Clarkson.


----------



## Jamel Irief

Uncle Drew said:


> ATL just signed Dedmon, may push them out of KCP range.
> 
> Looking like it will come down to us and the Nets for his services.
> 
> Can Maginka convince him to take a gamble on the one year deal and try free agency again next year? Can also sell him on the idea that with some more cap clearing, we may even be able to re-sign him next year even if we get the big fish (or hopefully two).


I really sat here for about 35 seconds wondering if you didn't know Pelinka's name or if Maginka is someone I don't know about. In my defense I'm high.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

KCP on a one year deal!


----------



## MojoPin

Good signing. Can he play the 2?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

He's a natural 2 guard.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

According to Pincus, the Lakers still have the 4 million Room Exception they can use to sign someone. Rondo perhaps??


----------



## Uncle Drew

Very happy with the signing. Still young. Potential plus two-way player. Going to be playing for his big pay-day next summer. We should have much better defensive back court next year. Still stings losing DLo, but KCP and Lopez are good pick ups. And obviously Lonzo. 

Not bad, Maginka. 

Now, please don't sign Rondo. Please.


----------



## MojoPin

Thought he was SF.

Ball
KCP
Ingram
Randle
Lopez

That's s playoff team in the Eastern conference


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Hoping for Ian Clark with the room exception to piss off Jamel.


----------



## Uncle Drew

MojoPin said:


> Thought he was SF.
> 
> Ball
> KCP
> Ingram
> Randle
> Lopez
> 
> That's s playoff team in the Eastern conference


The G league all-stars would fight for the 8th spot in the east. 

We need big, big jumps from Ingram and Randle. to be competitive next year (mid-30's in wins). I'm not taking it fore granted that Ball won't struggle significantly his rookie year.

Still, best starting line up we've had in a good while.


----------



## Uncle Drew

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hoping for Ian Clark with the room exception to piss off Jamel.


And to avoid Rondo. How the fuck do you set out to set a team first, winning culture and bring in a guy who has literally feuded with every coach he's played for?


----------



## MojoPin

I see Ball doing something like 10/3/7ast. As was said, KCP is playing for a contract. Lopez is playing for a contract. Both of those guys could have career years hypothetically


----------



## Ballscientist

I give this man Magic

A


----------



## arasu

This KCP deal has me starting to believe in Magic's ability to right the ship. The Russell deal shook that belief a bit, but the roster as-is has some exciting potential. KCP is the perfect piece that was missing from their starting lineup. I love it! 

KCP fits both the Lakers specific on-court needs (starting SG, backcourt defense, 3-point shooting) and also the cap flexibility of a one year deal. He brings that 3&D to the SG position that I've been harping on for years. Had his overall FG% not declined last season, he would have been looking at a deal much larger than the one Hardaway signed. He is young enough to grow with this team, and the kind of player who could complement a superstar player, should the Lakers manage to play him next to one in the future. To get him on a one-year deal is a very pleasant surprise.


----------



## RollWithEm

MojoPin said:


> I see Ball doing something like 10/3/7ast. As was said, KCP is playing for a contract. Lopez is playing for a contract. Both of those guys could have career years hypothetically


If that is true I could see the Lakers being possibly as good as the 13th best team in the West.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> I said journeymen and nobodies did I not?
> 
> You will forget Ian Clark is alive a week after he leaves GS. He can maybe come in here and put up 10 points a game in 25 minutes a night like Meeks did maybe, but he doesn't move the needle long term, doesn't teach anyone anything new. I certainly don't think he's better than Clarkson.


it's highly unlikely that any one they sign this summer is going to be here next season so if that's what you mean by move the needle you are right but Clark has played for Luke and he does know the system which would be helpful

that said I haven't heard any talk about them being interested so this one is probably moot anywho


----------



## e-monk

sounds like they may have to do something fiscally clever to make the KCP money work


----------



## RollWithEm

e-monk said:


> sounds like they may have to do something fiscally clever to make the KCP money work


Yet another pick on the way to Brooklyn?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

They're waiving Nwaba to get the extra cap space. I guess the plan is to re-sign him if he clears waivers.


----------



## Basel

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> They're waiving Nwaba to get the extra cap space. I guess the plan is to re-sign him if he clears waivers.



When do we know if he's cleared waivers?


----------



## e-monk

Basel said:


> When do we know if he's cleared waivers?


when he clears them, duh


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lol I think its 48 hours


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Shelburne says we're considering signing Ian Clark, Isaiah Canaan or Tyler Ennis over Rondo.


----------



## Uncle Drew

I'd be 100% on board with any of those 3 over Rondo. More so Clark or Ennis.

Hope we can bring Nwaba back.


----------



## Ballscientist

You can think like this,

Magic Johnson traded Russell for KCP and Kyle Kuzma

then,

Dump Mozgov for Lopez expiring contract.


----------



## MojoPin

RollWithEm said:


> If that is true I could see the Lakers being possibly as good as the 13th best team in the West.


Actually I think he will put up big numbers now. Kid is special.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Hoping for Ian Clark with the room exception to piss off Jamel.


I don't care if we do or don't. I just don't see the point.



e-monk said:


> it's highly unlikely that any one they sign this summer is going to be here next season so if that's what you mean by move the needle you are right but Clark has played for Luke and he does know the system which would be helpful
> 
> that said I haven't heard any talk about them being interested so this one is probably moot anywho


He can play a role, but not a big enough upgrade over whoever he beats out on the depth chart (Nwamba?). KCP on the other hand, while on a one year deal, fills a big gap in our roster and will make us a lot more competitive than we would of been without him.


----------



## e-monk

yeah, actually I could see them wanting to keep KCP as part of Lebron PG13 super team if they can make the money work


----------



## elcap15

Lopez will more important to keep in that scenario than KCP.


----------



## Ballscientist

Could you use 4.3 million exception to sign unrestricted free agent Jonathon Simmons? then dump Deng...


----------



## Uncle Drew

So coming up on 48 hrs since we waived Nwaba. He should be clear, hope we re-sign him.


----------



## elcap15

Yeah I hope we bring him back.


----------



## Uncle Drew

Shit, spoke too soon. Bulls claimed Nwaba off waivers per Shams at the Vertical. Oh well, good luck to him. 

We definitely need another guard, possibly another wing too. Be curious to see how Deng and Kuzma play into the rotation. Neither is probably well suited to play the 3, but there's way more competition for minutes at the 4.


----------



## elcap15

Bummer


----------



## Ballscientist

Jonathon Simmons signed 3 years contract $13.3 million

6.3 million, 6 million, 1 million

Dedmon signed 2 yrs 14 million

Spurs are very cheap, why didn't you dump Deng, then sign them for one year deal?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Rondo off the market. With Nwaba gone, I wouldn't mind us going after a wing as well as a guard. Really don't want Deng being our primary backup at the 3.


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Rondo off the market. With Nwaba gone, I wouldn't mind us going after a wing as well as a guard. Really don't want Deng being our primary backup at the 3.


well there's always Corey Brewer - also I don't think Shabazz Muhammad signed anywhere yet, maybe worth a look?


----------



## Ballscientist

Mavs have 26 million cap space.

Trade Idea:

Jordan Clarkson and Julius Randle for Devin Harris and McRoberts expiring contract. JC is only 25 and Randle is 22.

KCP can replace JC.

All Lakers contracts are expiring after dumping Deng.


----------



## e-monk

Tarik goes back to the Rockets


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

e-monk said:


> well there's always Corey Brewer - also I don't think Shabazz Muhammad signed anywhere yet, maybe worth a look?


Completely forgot about Brewer.


----------



## e-monk

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Completely forgot about Brewer.


who could blame you? he's quite forgettable


----------



## DaRizzle

Rumor on the street is the Lakers are meeting with Derick Rose today.....that would be AMAZING for a backup PG


----------



## RollWithEm

DaRizzle said:


> Rumor on the street is the Lakers are meeting with Derick Rose today.....that would be AMAZING for a backup PG


Derrick Rose is signing in Cleveland.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Don't know how I feel about Rose. Doesn't really fit what Luke is trying to do but he'd still be a hell of a backup for Zo. In terms of a mentorship role, I don't think he provides anything, but we've already got the GPGOAT there to mentor Lonzo in Magic. If it's a one year deal, I'd say do it. We can always move him to a contender at the deadline if needed.


----------



## Ballscientist

DaRizzle said:


> Rumor on the street is the Lakers are meeting with Derick Rose today.....that would be AMAZING for a backup PG


Confirmed.

Street rumors are saying Lakers met with Rose this morning. My best guess is that Cavs offer him one year 2.3 million and Lakers offer him one year 4.3 million exception.

For a 28 yrs old "F MVP" player who has average 18 points per game last season, the value is one year 18 million contract.


----------



## MojoPin

Hope not. Dude sucks. Bad attitude, poor work ethic. Dumb as hell. And he likes to gangbang girls with his buddies


----------



## Uncle Drew

Hard pass on D. Rose for all the reasons stated above. 

You can't talk about high character and excellence and then bring in a guy like Rose. Doesn't fit offensively either. No thanks.


----------



## Jamel Irief

I was against D Rose until I heard he runs trains on ho's. Now I'm sold.


----------



## e-monk

they're also in talks with Ian Clark


----------



## e-monk

oh shit



> The Los Angeles Lakers had a busy Thursday, meeting with free agent guards Derrick Rose and Ian Clark. The front office is in search of a backup point guard to both mentor Lonzo Ball and ease him into the rigors of the NBA night-to-night.
> The Lakers meeting with Rose “went well,” reports Brad Turner of the Los Angeles Times, with the team feeling they “did what they could” in their efforts to sign the former NBA Most Valuable Player.
> Turner’s source, which left him with a handful of “quotes” regarding how the “meeting” went, also indicated that the decision is now on Rose who must decide “what he wants.”


please no

https://www.silverscreenandroll.com...-free-agency-rumors-derrick-rose-meeting-news


----------



## Basel

Why not? A one-year deal for $4m is low risk, high reward. He played pretty well last year given the circumstances.


----------



## e-monk

awful system fit for starters but I guess could be a useful trade chip at the deadline if he's playing well


----------



## Ballscientist

Trade Rose, it is good idea to pack him with Deng for a giant expiring contract.


----------



## e-monk

https://www.silverscreenandroll.com...eveland-cavaliers-knicks-stats-podcast-iTunes


> The Los Angeles Lakers refuse to be boring, no matter the affect it might have on the hearts and souls of their fan base. Magic Johnson and Rob Pelinka reportedly held a meeting with Derrick Rose Thursday, because of course they did.
> To start the show, the guys try to put into perspective why the response to Rose tends to contain such vitriol, and why he just doesn’t make any sense given what the Lakers are looking for from their backup point guard. Not only that, there’s a non-zero possibility he actively hurts the team.
> Once the guys explained why he doesn’t check any of the necessary boxes and whether or not there are any actual good reasons to sign him, they went through other options and directions the Lakers could go in. As there are other able bodies out there who could step in and not be Derrick Rose. That’s certainly the hope.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Don't mind Rose on a one year deal. He's still decent player.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Annnnnd Kyrie wants out of Cleveland. 

Ball 
JC
Lebron Ingram
PG13 Nance Kuzma 
Zubac Bryant 

Or

Ball 
Westbrook JC
Ingram 
Lebron Nance Kuz
Zubac

Get it done, Magilinka!!


----------



## Uncle Drew

Why is there a notion that you can trade a player at the deadline to teams that didn't even bother making him an offer in the offseason? Nobody's giving up anything for him and for good reason. 

This is a terrible idea. I'd give a young player a shot or hell, bring back Ennis. Sign Blue or Thomas and give JC backup PG minutes. Idc, all are better options than Rose.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Because needs arise. Injuries happen etc. Teams that are capped out right now and are contending or close to contending might see a rental like Rose as a decent option for a playoff run if he fills a need. Lou got us a first rounder. Rose may get us something similar. You never know.


----------



## e-monk

and because the last 3 mos of a 4m contract (which I hope he doesn't sign btw) can a) just represent place-holder cap space or b) yeah the Lou thing but or even just anything of value without screwing up our cap picture next season

but still I just don't like this offer


----------



## Jamel Irief

Wait, this Rose thing might actually happen? I would rather try to force Randle and Ingram as go to players and see them flourish or fail.


----------



## Jamel Irief

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Annnnnd Kyrie wants out of Cleveland.
> 
> Ball
> PG13 JC
> Ingram
> Lebron Nance Kuzma
> Zubac Bryant


I would forgive the DLo trade.


----------



## Ballscientist

Kentavious Caldwell-Pope, Brandon Ingram, Brook Lopez, Jordan Clarkson and Julius Randle all can score. I am concerned about Lakers defense with Rose.

Lakers don't need Rose to score, sign Ian Clark. Why?

1. Clark has improved his skills year after year.

2. He is quicker than Rose.

3. He is more efficient than Rose.

4. He has 2 rings at the age of 25, more rings than Michael Jordan at 25.

5. He is smarter than before.


----------



## DaRizzle

^yes, now please tell him to take 4million for a one year contract


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

I'd honestly be fine with either Clark or Rose. Neither is a stellar defender. I'd probably want Clark a little more than Rose because of age, because he knows the system and he's less of a media focus but I think people are under rating Rose a bit. He's not the jump out of the gym athlete he used to be but he's still plenty athletic and a capable scorer/ball handler. 18ppg on 47% is still decent.


----------



## e-monk

I agree with dummy up there (as stated previously) about Clark but another consideration now that Kyrie is making waves is that Rose's decision may be put off until the Cavs figure shit out (and who knows when that will be?)


----------



## Ballscientist

This man Magic, please let D Rose know this,

If he holds up until next week, Lakers will sign Clark first.When Rose makes decisions next week, Lakers can sign him to two-way contract.(new nba rules)

or

sign Rose to three-way contract next week.

Lakers will assign Rose to play in summer league next year ......


----------



## DaRizzle

Rose takes care of his own three ways


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Rose to the Cavs. Ian Clark, come on down!!!!


----------



## Uncle Drew

Thank goodness. FOH D Rose.


----------



## DaRizzle

https://twitter.com/kobebryant?ref_...ffs-at-notion-he-is-influencing-kyrie-irving/


----------



## RollWithEm

King Sancho Fantastic said:


> Rose to the Cavs. Ian Clark, come on down!!!!


If the Lakers sign Clark, he will quickly take Clarkson's minutes..... thereby "sonning him". Seems fitting.


----------



## e-monk

Is Deron Williams still out there?


----------



## e-monk

looks like Tyler Ennis is coming back


----------



## e-monk

and they still have the 4.3m room option and a roster spot to use if they want to


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Cool with Ennis. Now we can use the room exception on a wing. Was hoping for Afflalo but Woj just said he signed with Orlando.


----------



## RollWithEm

What the hell are the Magic doing? Trying to win 30 games???


----------



## DaRizzle

Lakers Extreme Makeover Edition
https://streamable.com/9km0b


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

So what's the depth chart look like now? 

Ball Ennis
KCP Clarkson Hart
Ingram Brewer Deng 
Randle Nance Kuzma 
Lopez Zubac Bryant 

Am I missing anyone? 

Interested to see if they go wing or guard with the room exception.


----------



## e-monk

if they want to drive up Deng's value they'll play him more at the PF like they did in Miami


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Sounds like their gonna use the final spot on a training camp invite or keep it open just in case something pops up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Brooklyn waived Archie Goodwin. Wouldn't mind the Lakers taking a flyer on him or at least giving him a training camp invite. He's still only 22.


----------



## e-monk

they just gave Vander Blue a camp invite and a partially guaranteed contract


----------



## Uncle Drew

Very happy for Vander Blue. It's a long shot he stays in the NBA, but dammit if he didn't earn his shot. Saw some real strides in his game at SL. Good for him. 

Same goes for Ennis. Would've preferred Clark but Ennis deserves a shot to prove his play the last month or two last season wasn't a fluke. If he can keep up the shooting rate he put up, he's a decent back up.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Blue earned himself that contract. G-League MVP and balled out during the summer league.


----------



## MojoPin

I'm just going to put this here.

“I wanted to play defense in L.A.,” Russell said, “but I felt like I had to score every chance I got for us to be relevant.”


----------



## e-monk

sigh... {so Magic might have been right?}


----------



## Uncle Drew

Since that trade, I've read and heard from various credible people who have had off the record discussions with Lakers insiders and coaching staff members that Russell, while putting in the work in the gym and on the court, just wasn't getting it in terms of putting in the work on watching film, scouting reports, doing the little things, etc. Not really sure what all of that means specifically, and it obviously didn't keep him from producing on the court, but apparently he very clearly alienated himself within the organization to the point where few went to bat for him. 

Tania Ganguli, beat writer for the times, said on a recent podcast that trading him seemed sort of inevitable. That nobody got the sense the Lakers thought Russel and Lonzo could play together, and the consensus in the organization was that Lonzo >>> Russell. So, it didn't surprise those in the know when this happened. 

Now, I still disagree with the deal. Still think he'll be a very good player and still think he would've not only fit well with Lonzo, but Lonzo could have actually helped revive his young career a bit. That's a testament to Lonzo's infectious style of play. 

But I accept that there are many things going on behind the scenes that we just don't know. And maybe it was absolutely necessary to deal him and maybe this was the best deal out there. So be it. I'll still judge based on the results. If you give up on a 21 year old PG who showed that much ability, bad attitude and all, you better have something to show for it.

P.S. Please don't include Kuzma in that calculous. No doubt he would've been there with our 28th pick. He was projected mid 40's pre-draft.


----------



## MojoPin

Kid is young, but he just doesn't get leadership. Maybe he will as he gets older and wiser. Maturity seems to be the biggest limiting factor, aside from athleticism. Hope he can grow up and accept his faults.


----------



## Jamel Irief

What does this have to do with free agency?


----------



## e-monk

moving DLo helped create massive cap room for free agency next summer?


----------



## MojoPin

It's called the off-season. Take what you can get


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> It's called the off-season. Take what you can get


I honestly would rather read nothing than see you harping on why that DLo trade was a good one. I already said my opinion won't change unless we land a stud in FA. DLo can get his leg amputated tomorrow and I won't change my mind because we could of gotten a better return.

You can make a separate thread and stay on topic.


----------



## e-monk

Jamel Irief said:


> I honestly would rather read nothing than see you harping on why that DLo trade was a good one. I already said my opinion won't change unless we land a stud in FA. DLo can get his leg amputated tomorrow and I won't change my mind because we could of gotten a better return.
> 
> You can make a separate thread and stay on topic.


http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...s-actually-received-good-value-dlo-trade.html


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Uncle Drew said:


> Since that trade, I've read and heard from various credible people who have had off the record discussions with Lakers insiders and coaching staff members that Russell, while putting in the work in the gym and on the court, just wasn't getting it in terms of putting in the work on watching film, scouting reports, doing the little things, etc. Not really sure what all of that means specifically, and it obviously didn't keep him from producing on the court, but apparently he very clearly alienated himself within the organization to the point where few went to bat for him.
> 
> Tania Ganguli, beat writer for the times, said on a recent podcast that trading him seemed sort of inevitable. That nobody got the sense the Lakers thought Russel and Lonzo could play together, and the consensus in the organization was that Lonzo >>> Russell. So, it didn't surprise those in the know when this happened.
> 
> Now, I still disagree with the deal. Still think he'll be a very good player and still think he would've not only fit well with Lonzo, but Lonzo could have actually helped revive his young career a bit. That's a testament to Lonzo's infectious style of play.
> 
> But I accept that there are many things going on behind the scenes that we just don't know. And maybe it was absolutely necessary to deal him and maybe this was the best deal out there. So be it. I'll still judge based on the results. If you give up on a 21 year old PG who showed that much ability, bad attitude and all, you better have something to show for it.
> 
> P.S. Please don't include Kuzma in that calculous. No doubt he would've been there with our 28th pick. He was projected mid 40's pre-draft.


FWIW, Randle got married yesterday. Clarkson, Swaggy, Tarik, Nance and Zu were all in attendance. Russell wasn't. Infer w/e you want from that.


----------



## MojoPin

Jamel Irief said:


> I honestly would rather read nothing than see you harping on why that DLo trade was a good one. I already said my opinion won't change unless we land a stud in FA. DLo can get his leg amputated tomorrow and I won't change my mind because we could of gotten a better return.
> 
> You can make a separate thread and stay on topic.


Then don't read dude. I don't care. You've been unapologetically wrong on DSlo (+ Jim Buss)since day one, so why stop now? I was correct since his first summer league.


----------



## Jamel Irief

MojoPin said:


> Then don't read dude. I don't care. You've been unapologetically wrong on DSlo (+ Jim Buss)since day one, so why stop now? I was correct since his first summer league.


What exactly was I wrong about? 

The fact you said I was wrong about Jim Buss just leads me to believe you're just throwing anything out there. What positive thing did I ever say about that clown? I never respected nepotism as a job qualification.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/los-...s-actually-received-good-value-dlo-trade.html


That thread got the level of attention from me I wanted to give. You should know that geeky analytics like that don't go far with me, I'm more interested in the real world, and the Lakers could of gotten more. It's in the past and I can't really prove that, so I would rather talk about how the players will develop this season and discuss free agency next year.


----------



## e-monk

someone named Briante Weber gets a camp invite - according to bballref he's spent time on 4 different teams in 2 seasons and is a point guard


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Briante Weber PG, Stephen Zimmerman C/F, and VJ Beachem SF/PF got TC invites. 

Zimmerman and Beachem are intriguing. I think Zimmerman's game fits Luke system best. High IQ player at a legitimate 7ft. Can shoot and pass. Pretty good athlete. Beachem is an excellent athlete that fits a 3 and D mold. Can stretch the floor with his outside shooting and can play smallball 4 depending on the lineup. Lakers have 19 spots filled. Have one more spot left.


----------



## Jamel Irief

e-monk said:


> someone named Briante Weber gets a camp invite - according to bballref he's spent time on 4 different teams in 2 seasons and is a point guard


I saw him play here last year for the warriors. He's young and raw.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

Lakers being investigated by the league for tampering with Paul George.


----------



## e-monk

basketball reasons


----------



## DaRizzle

e-monk said:


> basketball reasons


https://usatftw.files.wordpress.com/2017/04/magic-wink.gif?w=1000


----------



## e-monk

in a world where our president tweeted that he fired the head of the fbi to stop the Russia investigation and yet still hasn't been charged with obstruction (which his tweet literally confesses to) magic winking aint no big thing


----------



## DaRizzle

Im evidently getting buried with pigs in that same world...lol...fml


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic

According to Pincus, Shabazz Muhammad looking to sign with the Lakers. Lakers still have the Room Exception worth about 4 million.


----------



## e-monk

e-monk said:


> well there's always Corey Brewer - also I don't think Shabazz Muhammad signed anywhere yet, maybe worth a look?


quote checking myself at this opportune time


----------



## e-monk

Westbrook signed his extension... bad news for next summer?


----------



## DaRizzle

e-monk said:


> Westbrook signed his extension... bad news for next summer?


No because we already have the best PG in the league.

If PG is dumb enough to stay because of him signing and Melo I dont want him either.


----------

